# 3-5s



## bendc (Jun 20, 2012)

Would anyone happen to know (and be willing to share) coordinates for the 3-5s area out of Panama City. I've heard its an open secret but can't seem to find numbers anywhere on this or other forums. Anything to get me close would be appreciated.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Found this for you googling.....


..... We have been going to the 3+5 area south of panama city and doing pretty well. We are normally running 50-55 miles and are in 170-180ft of water. I haven't caught any snapper at that depth but there are a ton of red grouper and some good gags. Most maps will have a couple of coordinates for the 3+5s to start with. It is a series of ledges and rocks that run northwest to southeast that you look over for good spots. We found a good rock and then drifted from there and found several more good spots .Hope this helps. 
The 3-5s are named because they are 3-5 fathoms of relief, at least that was how I heard it and it lines up with my observations as well. Back in the day they were also called the "Whoopie Grounds"


----------



## jugislandrelic (Oct 9, 2007)

I know it is your first post. Just so you know very few people will post or give out numbers. What is your Email or private message me.


----------

